# Probleme mit Dragonshard?



## Piy (6. Dezember 2007)

Hat noch jemand probleme, das spiel zu spielen?
wenn ich starte und alles eingestellt hab und die kampagne starte uuuund er dann fertig geladen hat, wird der bildschirm schwarz, die maus is aber noch da, kann sie auch bewegen, aber es kommt ncihts!  fraps sagt 74 frames xD 

hab alles "hoch" und 1600x1200....



hm weiß nich worans liegt, aber bei allen optionen aus (v-sync und so) gehts.... aber das sieht ******* aus xD weiß einer speziel worans liegt?
muss das speil jedesmal neustarten :/



achja: 8800gts, neuster treiber


----------



## niLe (10. Dezember 2007)

Probiere doch mal verschieden Einstellungsmöglichkeiten durch, vielleicht liegt das Problem ja nur an einer Einstellungsoption.


----------



## Piy (10. Dezember 2007)

ja das wollt ich mir sparen, aber habs jetzt gemacht ^^
es lag tatsächlich an v-sync oô weiß einer warum? komische sache.... hab sogar 2 verschiedene treiber ausprobiert


----------

